# House left in a hurry, Exmouth, UK



## KaraWilliams (Sep 3, 2012)

Loads of old possessions lying around in this site, amazing to see vintage sega controllers and pokemon toys. Thought I'd mainly post the structure of the house though. Don't really know much about why its abandoned, only that its been like this since either 2003,4 or 5... Not sure due to conflicting records. And know the surnames of the people who lived there last due to old documents and letters lying about, we had a good snoop haha. Hope you enjoy.






















Washing up.


















































Devil Child's room


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 3, 2012)

*Looks like a good mooch that, nice one...*


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 3, 2012)

that is stellar snoopery great job on the piks


----------



## Bones out (Sep 3, 2012)

Is this the one near the landslide??

Nice pictures, thanks.


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 4, 2012)

"Deceptively spacious, garden, period features, requires a complete programe of refurbishment & modernisation"


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 4, 2012)

Good find! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 4, 2012)

That's a great little find. Excellent pictures. Thanks


----------



## christinematt (Sep 20, 2012)




----------



## KaraWilliams (Sep 26, 2012)

Bonesout said:


> Is this the one near the landslide??
> 
> Nice pictures, thanks.



Not sure about a landslide? Its near the police station haha


----------

